
Can You Rewire a Batter's Brain with Video Games? - robg
http://online.wsj.com/articles/baseballs-science-experiment-1411135882
======
pitt1980
Soon most athletic training will be virtual, the number of virtual reps
someone can take far outpaces the number on can physically take, moreover you
don't overtrain or get injured

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/03/technology/03game.html?_r=...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/03/technology/03game.html?_r=0)

[http://www.wired.com/2010/01/ff_gamechanger/all/](http://www.wired.com/2010/01/ff_gamechanger/all/)

------
click170
For those who missed this last year, it's actually possible to store passwords
in your brain in such a way that you can authenticate, but can't recall the
password [0].

[0] [http://nautil.us/issue/6/secret-codes/cant-remember-your-
pas...](http://nautil.us/issue/6/secret-codes/cant-remember-your-password)

